# JIRON AZANGARO: CORREDOR CULTURAL



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> En Azangaro saque mi DNI falso el año pasado jaja, en fin que bueno que se convierta en un corredor cultural, si se logra hacer sería una cosa espectacular y un gran cambio para Lima.


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

:weirdo:


----------



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)

sebvill said:


> En Azangaro saque mi DNI falso el año pasado jaja, en fin que bueno que se convierta en un corredor cultural, si se logra hacer sería una cosa espectacular y un gran cambio para Lima.


Y luego le echamos la culpa a Chile de porque el Perú está mal.
La culpa la tenemos exclusivamente nosotros, los peruanos.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

De acuerdo, el castigo deberia de ser para el falsificador y el que compra algo falsificado. Si ambos recibieran penas severas se acabariam esa mafia de la falsificacion que inunda al Peru


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> De acuerdo, el castigo deberia de ser para el falsificador y el que compra algo falsificado. Si ambos recibieran penas severas se acabariam esa mafia de la falsificacion que inunda al Peru


Exacto, pero que se va a hacer cuando los mismos mafiosos están metidos en las instituciones públicas como trabajadores.
Otra cosa, se debería agilizar muchos trámites (para así evitar que la gente opte por documentos falsos), especialmente fuera de Lima. Por ejemplo, para que te entreguen la licencia de conducir, en Lima demorá máximo 5 días (o solo un día si tienes suerte)...mientras que fuera de Lima, esto demora 30 días hábiles, es decir un mes y medio. Qué le cuesta al Ministerio de Transportes comprar una impresora de carnets para cada ciudad que cuente con una oficina de Tranportes o almenos para las ciudades más importantes...si quieren hablar de descentralización, por allí se empieza.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

sebvill said:


> En Azangaro saque mi DNI falso el año pasado jaja, en fin que bueno que se convierta en un corredor cultural, si se logra hacer sería una cosa espectacular y un gran cambio para Lima.


UY no deberias hacer ESOOOO............ malazooo px
CREOOOOOOOOO...............KE ese es el jirón azangaro EL MULTIARCHIMEGASUPERHIPERCONOCIDO COMO EL LUGAR DONDE SACAS TITULOS FALSOS DE CUALKIER PROFESION O ALGO ASI???............ dicen que esta a la espalda de palacio de justicia ES VERDAD?...................


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

sebvill said:


> *En Azangaro saque mi DNI falso el año pasado jaja*, en fin que bueno que se convierta en un corredor cultural, si se logra hacer sería una cosa espectacular y un gran cambio para Lima.


 :badnews:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> Me gusta la idea de convertir el baldío que da al frente al parque universitario en un nuevo parque (parque de los huerfanos), asi el centro de la capital gana en mas areas verdes que le hace harta falta y de una nueva perspectiva al edificio Alzamora Valdez (ex-ministerio de educacion y primer rascacielo de Lima) que de una buena vez debe volver a tener su tradicional color verde........................


Me gustó el nombre de Parque de los Huérfanos.


----------

